# Pics of my new little goat



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

This is Pixie Dust... I've had her one week now and she's doing great! All 3 are getting along really well... and my 'queen' is looking out for her almost like she's her own.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute! Very flashy!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I love her little pink nose!!! Very cute!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

What a pretty girl! Good luck with her!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...adorable!


----------



## missy (Apr 22, 2011)

She's so pretty! Will her coat grow longer? She looks cuddly!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow she looks just like my Panda...so soft and fluffy...she is just dear


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

She is so cute.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

What a darling!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone... she is a real cutie! She is very small and delicate boned.. so she was Really low doe on the totem pole in her herd with all the other does and kids, so she seems to be doing well with just my 2 others. They pushed her around at first, but Feta is starting to fill in as momma to her now... and she's putting on a little weight too.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

So cute!

We have a Pixie Dust too... She was born last spring to our doe Magic. We named her that because she is white and gold.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

What a doll!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I  her!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Very flashy! What a perdy girl


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

I just love her little pink nose!


----------



## PrincessB (Apr 29, 2011)

Omigoodness This is the face of jealousy right here. I so want that little goat <3


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

OMG, I love her little pink nose. What a darling!


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

i'll echo everyone else.... that pink nose!! eeek! so cute.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She kinda looks like my little buckling Boone.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

too cute 
Margaret


----------

